# Free AT&T 3G, if you buy an AT&T ipad!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/ipad.jsp

As I understand the above, if you buy a 3g AT&T ipad 2, you will get a free month of 3g service with 2gig of data. I haven't done it, so don't know if there are any catches or stipulations. I was going to get an AT&T one if I got 3g anyway, but this is a nice bonus.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

heh, it's a nice little marketing strategy on their part, to compete against Verizon now, I suppose.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/ipad.jsp
> 
> As I understand the above, if you buy a 3g AT&T ipad 2, you will get a free month of 3g service with 2gig of data. I haven't done it, so don't know if there are any catches or stipulations. I was going to get an AT&T one if I got 3g anyway, but this is a nice bonus.


I have an ipad1 and I got an email offering the same thing for my ipad1.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a wifi iPad 1, had burblings of interest in a 3G iPad 2, but bit on a wifi one today, so I'll miss out.


----------

